# Rules on ridden cob? and coloured class



## kerryandty (20 July 2011)

Hi guy's
Im here again looking for your advice
Im wanting to start showing my boy in some classes ridden cob and coloured but im unsure on the rules!!
My boy is mane hogged and feathers are off but ive left his forelock on as he looks so much better with it  to go in ridden cob would i have to take the forelock off?? Also what does ridden cob entail? What is the dress code? Tack to be worn ect.....
And for coloured class what are the rules he is 15.1 med-heavy weight does he fit the criterea?? and what is the dress code for us both???? really could do with so advice on this  xx


----------



## galaxy (20 July 2011)

I'm afraid you need to make the choice between coloured class and cob class.....

Cob class he needs to be hogged and trimmed (including forlock). 


He would be a traditional coloured (ie not a plaited as they are finer) and for that he needs a full mane and feathers.  

For both classes a Plain hunter bridle, straight cut saddle.


Are you looking at local or affiliated?  If just local you could put him in both classes, it wouldn't matter.


----------



## kerryandty (20 July 2011)

Hi Galaxy
Thanks for your reply, think it will be local shows for now as we havent done it before, so its totally new to us, when you go into the ring in show cob what is it you have to do?? and what is dress code for me? 
Thanks x


----------



## L&M (20 July 2011)

I used to show my coloured in both cobs and coloured at local level - he was fully hogged and trimmed, forelock as well. However if it is only at local level you could probably get away with plaiting the forelock. 

At local level coloured classes usually include all shapes and sizes, and plaited and natives all in together, so height wise etc you would be fine. 

For both classes you will be expected to walk, trot and canter as a group, then asked to do an individual show which would include the above plus a gallop if asked. Keep the individual show short and sweet and I usually base mine on a walk away in a straight line from the judge, then trot a figure of 8, then canter a figure of 8 with a gallop up the longe side, coming back to walk to return to the judge before halting and saluting.

Dress code for you - tweed jacket and tie, velvet hat, pale jods, long boots, show cane, gloves.

Dress code for horse - snaffle bridle or double, normal saddle, plain dark numnah, no boots or martingale.

Hope that helps and have fun!


----------



## kerryandty (20 July 2011)

Thanks Sydney thats helped heaps thinking about doing our first one on Sunday.....just need the tweed jacket and we will be away.
Thank you x


----------



## Erin (20 July 2011)

Dress code is the same for both (as you turn out to type in coloureds)
So for you, Tweed jacket, shirt and tie, navy hat, long black boot (or short boots and gaitors), brown gloves and spurs (can be dummy spurs)
Horse should be in plain hunter style bridle with either pelham or double. Saddle ideally should be straight cut, with a close fitting numnah or sheepskin.

He needs his forelock off really (although you may get away with plaiting it if just for local level)tail needs to be pulled.

You can do both Cobs and Coloureds like this. Galaxy is wrong, he can be fully clipped and turned out as a show cob for coloureds - doesn't need his feathers and mane.

Both classes will be run on the same format. All walk trot canter & gallop together. Then either the judge will ride or you'll need to do a short individual show. Then you may have to strip and trot up inhand (doesn't always happen at local level)


----------



## L&M (20 July 2011)

No worries and good luck!


----------



## colour me in (20 July 2011)

as long as he is a coloured you can show him in the coloured classes, at county level there are seperate classes for traditional and non-traditional however you would probably need to hog his forelock sorry, although local level it shouldnt matter! best of luck!!


----------



## galaxy (20 July 2011)

Erin said:



			You can do both Cobs and Coloureds like this. Galaxy is wrong, he can be fully clipped and turned out as a show cob for coloureds - doesn't need his feathers and mane.
		
Click to expand...

Really?  At affiiliated county level?  Never seen a traditional cob hogged and trimmed at that level.....  The odd one at an agriculural show has always been at bottom of line up.


----------



## Gleeful Imp (20 July 2011)

At County level the ridden coloureds are usually split into different classes, and the cob class will cover both show cobs and traditionals. Works like that at HOYS as well. Have a look at the Humdinger, there's an example of a very good show cob who is exceptionally successful at coloured classes.


----------



## FMM (20 July 2011)

galaxy23 said:



			Really?  At affiiliated county level?  Never seen a traditional cob hogged and trimmed at that level.....  The odd one at an agriculural show has always been at bottom of line up.
		
Click to expand...

Actually, at county level, it is 95% a hogged cob that will be at the top of the line in these classes. And at HOYS, the native horse (cob, traditional and native) the top ten horses are predominantly fully hogged cobs with very few hairies.

A hogged cob is not a traditional - a traditional is a different type of horse.  Just hogging the mane and trimming the legs does not turn a horse from a traditional into a show cob.  

Rough Guide to horses which appear in the unplaited section of coloured classes (these all go in together at HOYS and are split by height, not type)

Native = horses which are not plaited, but do not have very long manes and a small amount of feather - think native pony breeds but coloured

Traditional = think gypsy cob with very long manes, lots of feather coming from higher up the leg than the natives and generally higher knee action

Show cob = horses which are shorter in the cannon bone, little knee action, usually shorter in the back than the traditionals


And to answer the original question - if you are showing your horse as a show cob, then the mane and tail must be hogged, the tail pulled and quite short, legs and face trimmed.  And then you are eligible for show cob and coloured classes.  However, your horse may need to be measured if you are doing affiliated classes.


----------



## galaxy (20 July 2011)

Thank FMM for clarification!

I only had experience clients, one with a non -trad coloureds (plaited) and a trad who used to be hogged and they grew it all out to show him and now he is very successful (placed a hickstead).  You can only draw on experience 

(The only schedule I saw was for a county how where Coloureds split in trad and non-trad.)



FMM said:



			Actually, at county level, it is 95% a hogged cob that will be at the top of the line in these classes. And at HOYS, the native horse (cob, traditional and native) the top ten horses are predominantly fully hogged cobs with very few hairies.

A hogged cob is not a traditional - a traditional is a different type of horse.  Just hogging the mane and trimming the legs does not turn a horse from a traditional into a show cob.  

Rough Guide to horses which appear in the unplaited section of coloured classes (these all go in together at HOYS and are split by height, not type)

Native = horses which are not plaited, but do not have very long manes and a small amount of feather - think native pony breeds but coloured

Traditional = think gypsy cob with very long manes, lots of feather coming from higher up the leg than the natives and generally higher knee action

Show cob = horses which are shorter in the cannon bone, little knee action, usually shorter in the back than the traditionals
		
Click to expand...


----------



## kerryandty (20 July 2011)

Thats great ive listed everything, glad you said about the tail, will have to see how we get on without taking the forelock off first lol now to start coming home with some lovely red rosetts...... Thank you x


----------



## kerryandty (20 July 2011)

Thanking you x


----------



## Erin (20 July 2011)

A hogged cob still comes under the native catagory - at county level they are split Natives (hairys and hogged cobs) and non natives (plaiteds)


----------



## cob&onion (20 July 2011)

FMM said:



			Actually, at county level, it is 95% a hogged cob that will be at the top of the line in these classes. And at HOYS, the native horse (cob, traditional and native) the top ten horses are predominantly fully hogged cobs with very few hairies.

A hogged cob is not a traditional - a traditional is a different type of horse.  Just hogging the mane and trimming the legs does not turn a horse from a traditional into a show cob.  

Rough Guide to horses which appear in the unplaited section of coloured classes (these all go in together at HOYS and are split by height, not type)

Native = horses which are not plaited, but do not have very long manes and a small amount of feather - think native pony breeds but coloured

Traditional = think gypsy cob with very long manes, lots of feather coming from higher up the leg than the natives and generally higher knee action

Show cob = horses which are shorter in the cannon bone, little knee action, usually shorter in the back than the traditionals


And to answer the original question - if you are showing your horse as a show cob, then the mane and tail must be hogged, the tail pulled and quite short, legs and face trimmed.  And then you are eligible for show cob and coloured classes.  However, your horse may need to be measured if you are doing affiliated classes.
		
Click to expand...

 have pm'd you


----------

